# AVS, Onkyo, Yambeka - Cheep comparison



## Go_Ducks (Oct 17, 2008)

Ok so what I wanted to do right now is not getting by the waf, so I have a couple of options and am in need of some help.

Option 1: Keep my old pioneer VSX-454 Features: 4 audio ins, 2 video ins, simulated surround, studio surround, jog dial, subwoofer preout
Specs: 110w x2 stereo, 100w x3 pro logic, 50w x2 surround
(Not too worried about connections and True HD at this point)
and buy the Yambeka 5.0 or 7.0 set http://www.yambekaaudio.com/ 
And then at the begining of next year get the Onkyo 606 and even later get the AVS SYSTEM

Option 2: Buy the Onkyo 6100 HTIB and WAY down the road start with the AVS front three and build from there

So I guess it comes down to Weather or not the Yambeka speaker set and the 606 will sound better than the Onkyo HTIB due to the fact the AVS system will take awhile to even start building. I could get the Yambeka set soon and the AVS begging of next year. Or the HTIB probally begging of next year. 

Thanks again everyone.

Forgot to add that will be listening to lots of music too if it makes a difference. mostly on seperate channel on Patio though so these speakers arent used as much for music, but will be used.

Speaking of which any recomendations for outdoor speakers?


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

What happen??? ... Why she didn't approve your new toys??? ...

I'm sure that the problem is like always $$$$$$$ .... I have the solution for you:  Onkyo S5100  ... just use this aproach, Jambeka is around $200; so for a little extra your getting a new receiver and a subwoofer .... this new receiver will be a lot better than your Pioneer :yes:

If you can convince her to get the S6100 go ahead ... if not, this is a better option than what you propossed :yes:; this receiver doesn't decode TrueHD or DTS HD, but it can be used to play those formats ...but we'll talk about it when the time comes :bigsmile:


----------



## terry j (Jul 31, 2006)

can't help you with your question, but I just HAD to read your post when I saw 'cheep' from a guy called 'go ducks'.....heh heh


----------



## Go_Ducks (Oct 17, 2008)

> can't help you with your question, but I just HAD to read your post when I saw 'cheep' from a guy called 'go ducks'.....heh heh


LOL



> What happen??? ... Why she didn't approve your new toys??? ...


Too close to Christmas so seeing what I could get "now" otherwise just have to live with what I have until after christmas then ishould be able to talk here into more lol. Most the reviews on here and Sat guys were really good on the Yambeka but they were all old, trying to see what people who have them set up now think. But if you think the 6100 would be better than the 606 with the Yambekas, I'll probally just wait until after Chirstmas and get the 6100.

Thanks again Sal, guess I could have just asked you in the other post


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Go_Ducks said:


> ..., guess I could have just asked you in the other post


No you did good, I'm sure other will give you their opinions here ...:yes:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Given your choices I think the 6100 will be your best option. I'm not a big fan of HTIB systems but Onkyo has a much better option these days than any other company.


----------

